# Safari installation problem



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm starting to regret upgrading to 10.4.6......

Just tried to download an update for Safari and the message in the attachment appears. It says I need 10.4.2, but I've got 10.4.6!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

The current version of Safari is 2.0.3. At least that's what I have and I'm running OS X 10.4.6. Sounds like your trying to downgrade instead of upgrade.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Version 2.0.3 here, too.


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

But how do you upgrade?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

Have you tried 'Software Update..."?


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

Yes, but its not there.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

What version of Safari is currently installed? (found in the following menu: Safari/About Safari)


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

Version 1.3.2 (312.6)


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Hm. That's really weird.

Every time I've updated my OS the first thing it does is launch Software Update and it downloads the necessary files, Safari included.

I'm at a loss. Maybe email Apple or try Apple Discussion forums, sponsored by Apple?


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

Never knew about them, thanks!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

For what it's worth, I just had to do a clean install of OS X to an iBook G3 after replacing the hard drive. OS X (Tiger) installed and immediately connected to Software Update, and upgraded Safari to 2.0.3.

Reading about your other 'troubles' that you've posted elsewhere, I'd suggest that you do a clean install of Tiger. It may be that the upgrade you performed may be corrupt.


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

Sorry, I know I sound stupid but how would I go about doing that?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

Boot from the Tiger DVD, which you can do by restarting the computer while holding down the 'C' key until the Apple logo shows. One of the choices you will be asked to make during the install procedure is whether to erase the hard drive as part of the installation.

I did this not too long ago to clean up all of the 'cruft' that was on my hard drive. (Macs collect this just like Windows PCs, just not as fast.) You may want to use Carbon Copy Cloner and an external hard drive to make a complete copy of your drive to make sure you don't lose anything important that you didn't remember to save.


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks, I've done that and everything runs perfectly! Thanks everyone who helped!


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks, I've done that and everything runs perfectly! Thanks everyone who helped!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

What was it that finally worked?


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

OK, everything BUT Safari works, still says I need 10.4.2. Everything else is fine. I re-installed Tiger.


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

When I go on to Apple's website, it syas the latest version is 1.2.


----------

